# Corsair 800D Water cooled build log



## Frozenn (Jul 2, 2013)

specs:

i7 3820 4.7 ghz
corsair veangeance pro 16gb 4x4 1866 mhz 
gigabyte ga-x79-up4
EVGA GTX 680 SC+ (soon to be SLI once mail arrives)
Asus xonar DX sound card
2 x 120 gb ssd RAID0 for boot drive. (hyperx + mushkin)
WD 600 gb Velociraptor, 1 tb wd green
xfx pro 1050w black
sp120 x 5 and af140 x 2
--------------------------------
watercooling part list

XSPC Raystorm waterblock
Xspc RX240 rad
xspc razor gtx 680 waterblock x2
xspc X20 750 pump res combo
xspc EX360 rad
tubing is 1/2" OD 3/4" ID Primochill blue
coolant is koolance UV blue
fittings: 45 angle x 3, 90 angle x2, SLI fitting, compression fitting x 4, barb fitting x6

I built this baby myself. all ive gotta say is custom water cooling is a lot harder to do than it seems. stuff leaks. a lot. a lot more often then i would of expected. my bottom rad leaked a whole bottle of coolant on the floor... Learning!

1 roll of bounty later and the blue coolant was gone. Retightened my fittings and fixed up the tubing so it was cut straighter. I did a terrible cutting job some places, needs to be cleaned up. Anyways I retightened the fittings on the bottom rad. I later figured out that it got loosened when i was tightening the 90 angle fitting.

Fill attempt #2

Palms sweaty and shaking I proceeded to fill my reservoir. No leaks to my surprise anywhere else in the loop. One of the GTX 680 fittings had 1 dropplette of coolant fall down onto some paper towel, I tightened the g1/4" plug a little which fixed it. That's all she wrote on the loop, havnt had any leaks or issues. Took about 12 hours to get rid of all the air bubbles.

It was really fun and took a ton of work, Id recommend custom water cooling to anyone who wants a silent system with insanely high clocks. only trade off is $$$$

P.S

A few changes coming, other than the 2nd gtx 680 the ssds are getting replaced with a single adata sx900 256 gb, and Ill have the NZXT Sentry LX fan controller in the front below the xspc res.


























some of the photos were taken during leak testing some were after.


----------



## Huddo93 (Jul 2, 2013)

Its a great case, but I think you need more hardware!  This case looks its best when it has a dual CPU motherboard, and a dual/tri/quad SLI/Crossfire Setup. You've done well, but I still think your hardware really dwarfs the case and makes it looks kinda empty and lonely  But once again, youve done well!


----------



## Frozenn (Jul 2, 2013)

Huddo93 said:


> Its a great case, but I think you need more hardware!



Oh dont worry it's coming my friend, once the g1/4" plugs come in the mail ill be adding the 2nd gtx 680 into the loop. ive been considering a 3rd with recent price drops. Thanks!


----------



## petedread (Jul 2, 2013)

Gorgeous. Interesting to read aswell because I'm going to be going down this road for the first time, in just a couple of weeks. I'll be using the Corsair 540 Air case though, and no GPU cooling.
Could we have a picture of the back side of the res?


----------



## Law-II (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi

Is this an air lock;  [*if yes] and not just a trick of the light, need to get this out of the loop.

bottom rad looks pissed, get some better fittings for the rad or get the Dremel out and cut custom holes for the tube.

mount the CPU block inlet at the bottom and outlet at the top rather than side by side [allows air bubbles to pass out the top of the block]; just saying

nice build

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## Vario (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice build, love the color of the tubing + water.
Just curious but is your SSD attached at the top or is it floating?


----------



## Frozenn (Jul 2, 2013)

I tried my best, I dont know to camera.





Flash makes tubing purple LOL!


As for the airlock that was pointed out. I took the picture within minutes of filling the loop. There is a lot of inconsistency with the pictures i posted. some were taken earlier and later.
When The plugs arrive i can install my 2nd gtx 680 and use a 90 degree fitting and the tubing will run straight. i've also gotten 3 more compression fittings for the cpu block and the bottom of the 2nd gpu. I just improvised with barb fittings instead of waiting for all the compression fittings. i knew id be waiting for the plugs to install the 2nd 680 anyways.

(by plugs i mean G1/4" stoppers for gtx 680 water block)

Both ssds are mounted using double sided velcro.


----------



## Vario (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a feeling once you get your watercooling layout fully figured out its going to look really nice.


----------



## Law-II (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi

+1 amp281 ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^

keep polishing that build 

atb

Law-II


----------



## Frozenn (Jul 3, 2013)

Update time!

completely drained the loop, and prepared all the fittings for tomorrow.

I got the g1/4" plugs for my 2nd gtx 680 block. and ill be getting the adata ssd and nzxt fan controller tomorrow!

system is ready and lookin sharp!












does anyone know how to attach this? the screws arnt long enough  





BAM fixed the rad, straight now!! it was all crooked because i had used way long much tubing, which was causing the thick tubes to warp and bend.

changed up the fittings, using compressions on my cpu block and gpu blocks.

removed ssds from front of case, ill be putting the adata in front bay. since i only have 3 drives, it leaves me room for 1 anyways.


----------



## Law-II (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi

Nice; looking great 

maybe: four small raised foam/rubber pads for the corners of the under side of the lower rad [will allow it to breath a little more] just saying

atb

Law-II


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 5, 2013)

Frozenn said:


> Update time!
> 
> completely drained the loop, and prepared all the fittings for tomorrow.
> 
> ...



you have to buy longer screws. a lot of ppl that shared here their water builds met same problem and only solution so far was longer screws.
nice build btw

ps next time when you make photos get rig outside the house and make photos on daylight. this way you wont need to use flash


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 5, 2013)

Did you cut holes in the bottom of your case for the 240 rad?  If not, well....


----------



## Grey_beard (Jul 12, 2013)

Looks great Frozenn  Once you have all the parts that you need, I'm pretty sure you'll have a better look on how you'd route those tubes.. keep it up!



MT Alex said:


> Did you cut holes in the bottom of your case for the 240 rad?  If not, well....



I don't think they are secured at the bottom part of the case by the looks of it 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=51724&d=1372742744

the rad is not lined straight.


----------

